# Moonfall: Finaler Trailer zum Katastrophen-Blockbuster von Roland Emmerich



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Moonfall: Finaler Trailer zum Katastrophen-Blockbuster von Roland Emmerich* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## czk666 (22. Januar 2022)

Der Mond fällt aus seiner was? Jetzt wirds langsam lächerlich. Die Menschheit sehnt sich das Ende herbei. ..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2022)

Den Weg ins Kino werde ich mir sparen


----------



## facehugger (22. Januar 2022)

czk666 schrieb:


> Der Mond fällt aus seiner was? Jetzt wirds langsam lächerlich. Die Menschheit sehnt sich das Ende herbei. ..


Nunja, die ganzen Miningfarmen da oben haben ja auch ganz schön Gewicht

Gruß


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (22. Januar 2022)

czk666 schrieb:


> Der Mond fällt aus seiner was? Jetzt wirds langsam lächerlich. Die Menschheit sehnt sich das Ende herbei. ..


... es gibt eben immer noch welche die nicht zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden können


----------



## Septimus (22. Januar 2022)

czk666 schrieb:


> Der Mond fällt aus seiner was? Jetzt wirds langsam lächerlich. Die Menschheit sehnt sich das Ende herbei. ..



So abwegig ist das ganze gar nicht. Nur fällt der Mond nicht Richtung Erde sondern vergrößert seine Umlaufbahn um die Erde immer weiter, so um die 3 cm jedes Jahr.
Falls sich die Menschheit das Ende noch nicht selbst bereitet hat, es gibt noch den Mega Vulkan im Yellowstone Park und der ist mit seinem Ausbruch auch schon lange überfällig. Allerdings wenn der Knaller von sich hören lässt wirds so richtig ungemütlich.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

Septimus schrieb:


> Falls sich die Menschheit das Ende noch nicht selbst bereitet hat, es gibt noch den Mega Vulkan im Yellowstone Park und der ist mit seinem Ausbruch auch schon lange überfällig. Allerdings wenn der Knaller von sich hören lässt wirds so richtig ungemütlich.


Wenn der hochgeht ist Feierabend. Dann bleibt von den USA nicht mehr viel übrig.
Und global würde das auch Folgen haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Januar 2022)

Wenn ich ins Kino gehe, will ich keine Realität.

Sonst hätte ich nie Mars Attacs, Alien, Marvel und alles andere Fantastische gesehen.

Wenn ich Realität will, stelle ich mich an eine Straßenkreuzung und beobachte die Leute.


----------



## Drake802 (23. Januar 2022)

> Am 10. Februar 2022 startet Moonfall in den deutschen Kinos.


Inzidenzen von über 1000 und die wollen den Film da zeigen wo man aktuell am wenigsten hin gehen sollte. 
So hat man wenigstens eine Ausrede wenn der Film floppt xD

Da hat mir der Ansatz von Disney+ schon besser gefallen auch wenn der unverschämt teuer war.


----------



## SFT-GSG (23. Januar 2022)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Inzidenzen von über 1000 und die wollen den Film da zeigen wo man aktuell am wenigsten hin gehen sollte.
> So hat man wenigstens eine Ausrede wenn der Film floppt xD
> 
> Da hat mir der Ansatz von Disney+ schon besser gefallen auch wenn der unverschämt teuer war.


Sehe ich auch so, netflix, prime oder disney+. Wer braucht noch Kino? Sollen sie doch beides gleichzeitig freigeben, dann kann man entscheiden wo man bezahlt. Geld fließt so oder so an den Roland....


facehugger schrieb:


> Nunja, die ganzen Miningfarmen da oben haben ja auch ganz schön Gewicht
> 
> Gruß


Du meinst die in der alten Nazibasis auf der dunklen Seite?


----------



## czk666 (23. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich ins Kino gehe, will ich keine Realität.
> 
> Sonst hätte ich nie Mars Attacs, Alien, Marvel und alles andere Fantastische gesehen.
> 
> Wenn ich Realität will, stelle ich mich an eine Straßenkreuzung und beobachte die Leute.



Ich mag sehr gerne fantasy, Science fiction, ... 
Nur noch einen weiteren Weltuntergangsfilm ertrage ich nicht. Es hat Gesellschaftspsychologische Gründe wieso dieses Genre boomt. Das erschreckt mich.


----------



## 6Pac (26. Januar 2022)

Es ist doch ein Naturgesetz. 
Roland, der Apokalypse Reiter, kommt immer wieder zu Besuch.

- Nerd entdeckt etwas Bedrohliches und keiner glaubt ihm.
- Etwas Wichtiges geht effektvoll kaputt.
- Nerd wird Teil der Crew und wächst über sich hinaus.
- Es geht wieder etwas Wichtiges effektvoll kaputt.
- Überraschende Lösung wird gefunden.
- Spannender Showdown mit vielen effektvollen kaputten Dingen und einem selbstlosen tragischen Element.
- In der Schlussszene sind alle happy.

Sehr effektvoll… so viel kann man jetzt schon erwarten. 😉

Ich gönne dem Bundes-Verdienstkreuz-Träger 1. Klasse seinen Erfolg.
Seine Box-Office-Einnahmen sind milliardenschwer. Falsch macht er seinen Job definitiv nicht.

Joey war der erste Film, den ich von Emmerich gesehen habe. 
Ich habe den Film geliebt, war aber nicht mal 10 Jahre alt. 
Universal Soldier haben wir tatsächlich in der Schule auf dem berühmten Medien-Wagen gesehen.
Klassenlehrer war krank und der Ersatzlehrer überfordert, faselte ständig etwas von… das ist aber brutal, dürft ihr das sehen?… hat aber nicht ausgeschaltet.

Auf Independence Day habe ich nach einem mini Einspieler im Kino ewig warten müssen.
Allen Freunden davon erzählt, das was Bombastisches kommt.
Das war für mich das erste Mal, dass ein Hype mir die Laune verdirbt, bzw. etwas "geklaut" hat… 
"Aber das habe ich euch doch vor Monaten gesagt"

Naja,… die nächsten Filme habe ich zum großen Teil auch gesehen…
Nur ist meine Brille erwachsener geworden…

Effektvoll finde ich, wenn die Story und Schauspieler stimmen, aber immer noch toll. 
Hat was von Hirn aus, Popcorn rein und Urlaub von seinem Tag.

Leider kostet ein Kinobesuch mit einer 4-köpfigen Familie, wenn man alles zusammenrechnet, soviel wie ein Jahres-Abo bei den Streaming-Diensten.
Dennoch hat der Kinobesuch für mich etwas, was ein Heimkino oder das Streaming nicht bieten kann.


----------

